Ask HN: How can I contribute to cure aging/death research being a developer? - Gooblebrai
======
cimmanom
Most type of research require all sorts of supporting activities, some of
which can be facilitated by software or websites.

For instance, modern scientific research requires a lot of data processing,
and as discussed here a few weeks ago that’s currently mostly done very
incompetently by non-programmers.

For another, they need to recruit and manage study participants. There’s room
for software and websites in that process.

Undoubtedly there are several more that are just not coming to mind right now.

~~~
Gooblebrai
Can you point me to that discussion you mention? Would be nice to read.

~~~
cimmanom
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17407634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17407634)

------
zunzun
If people live longer than at present, either more food is needed to feed the
larger population that arises from a reduced global death rate, or more young
people are made reproductively sterile to reduce the global birth rate to
maintain global population levels. You can also help by contributing to those
as well.

------
mohameddev
Interesting question

